# The update metadata is correctly signed, but failed an integrity check.



## nikkest (Jan 9, 2019)

release 12 p1 freebsd-update IDS get coward alert everywhere:
$ sudo freebsd-update IDS
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.


is it normal?...


----------



## razixx (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't think this is normal, and I'm getting the same error.


----------



## lbol (Jan 9, 2019)

same problem here


----------



## nikkest (Jan 9, 2019)

yea, maybe cause they just made some system update to fetch.. Please, let me know when is passed.

Thanks


----------



## bjer (Jan 9, 2019)

Updating 11.2-RELEASE-p7 -> p8 works but no success updating to 12.0-RELEASE-p1, tried on 3 servers.. Emptying /var/db/freebsd-update did not help


----------



## pez (Jan 9, 2019)

same: 

dns-test2:/home/andrew%>sudo freebsd-update -r 12.0-RELEASE upgrade
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic kernel/generic-dbg src/src world/base world/doc
world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
dns-test2:/home/andrew%>uname -a
FreeBSD dns-test2.scc.shoalhaven.nsw.gov.au 11.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Dec 18 08:29:33 UTC 2018     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
dns-test2:/home/andrew%>sudo freebsd-update -r 12.0-RELEASE upgrade


----------



## nikkest (Jan 9, 2019)

ok, it's passed. nice


----------



## pez (Jan 10, 2019)

nikkest said:


> ok, it's passed. nice



yeah mine is working now too. thanks for the heads up


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 10, 2019)

I was in the middle of testing upgrades with zfs on root and jails.  The upgrade went well when I tested the base system, but then I hit that error when I was testing updates of my jails!  Glad they fixed it and the problem was communicated on these forums.


----------



## ImanolBarba (Jan 22, 2019)

It's happening again at least for me 

Trying to update from 10.3 to 11.2 to no avail...


----------



## ImanolBarba (Jan 22, 2019)

Nevermind, I just had to first apply patches for 10.3 and then fetch the new ones, I guess I had old checksums for the update metadata or something


----------

